# Fall is coming.



## charlotta (Sep 28, 2014)

I love fall in the South.  It is turning cooler.  The pumpkins are on the porches. And the beautiful leaves of color are showing their faces.
I'm with my 2 grandchildren (5 and 2 yr old) and they are sooo excited . Sweet potatoes baking in the oven.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2014)

I love fall too Charlotta, getting ready to take a walk in the park and watch the leaves float through the air.  The cooler weather is very welcome too!  You may like this video of autumn colors in Alabama state parks...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 28, 2014)

No color here yet; it'll be a few more weeks. After cooler temps for the past two weeks and rain today and tomorrow, we'll be back into the 80s Tuesday with more to come. Looks like what we thought was going to be fall was a false alarm. Darn. With a little luck, it won't get so warm that the a/c has to get turned back on.


----------



## charlotta (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks Seabreeze. I had not seen Ala 's parks ad. I am in Charlotte NC for a few days.  Going back to Alabama tomorrow.  I know the leaves are getting ready.  In 3 weeks they will be lovely, but being  with the grand children gets you excited about fall.  The porch is already decorated for the little gobblins.


----------



## charlotta (Sep 28, 2014)

Georgia, it won't be long.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 28, 2014)

I think it's sneaking in here too, Charlotta.  Days are getting shorter and cooling off somewhat.
 Glad to be getting out of these shorts and into my blue jeans.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2014)

St. Bernard pup in autumn leaves...



​


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2014)

Fall, my favorite time of Year. Charlotta how nice to have the grandkids and sweet potatoes baking in the oven. You painted a sweet, comfy picture!

I'm in CT, so some of our trees are brilliant, but lots more to come. Neighbors & I have our pumpkins and colorful baskets of mums out on the porches. Soon, I'll be hanging Indian corn on the door. 

It's getting a bit nippy at night!

Enjoy the season.


----------



## crochet lady (Oct 4, 2014)

Fall is my favorite season!! I literally become giddy!! They are calling for frost here tonight, so we were out earlier covering azaleas and angelonia. Hope they survive. It is so windy here that my ears hurt. We have a huge maple tree and the reds and oranges are so brilliant! Love to just sit and look at it. I plan on baking sweet potato bread. Seems like just the sort of day to do that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

Mmmm, sounds yummy (and healthy) Crochet Lady...fall is the perfect season for baking those comfort foods!  :yes:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> St. Bernard pup in autumn leaves...
> 
> 
> 
> ​




awwwww gorjus!!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

Yup! Fall is definitely here. It was downright crisp when I went outside with my coffee this morning. Crisp, I tell you. The only real color I've seen so far is the sumac. That's okay...we've have brilliant colors as late as Thanksgiving if we don't get rain/wind to blow the leaves off the trees.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)




----------

